
Capitalism will eat democracy – unless we speak up – Yanis Varoufakis - gryn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB4s5b9NL3I
======
nanis
Private ownership of means of production, i.e. capital, and free markets are
essential for democracy.

If you have to depend on the village commissar's approval of your politics for
your daily bread, you cannot be free.

